# iPhone - iPod Touch text editor



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Do you think there will ever be a text editor for the iphone-pod touch?
I can see it being a handy note taker.
How difficult is entering text?


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

They both come with "Notes" so you can go ahead and take notes all you want.

Plus, with the SDK project, there is no doubt that in the near future you will see all kinds of ways to enter text that go beyond simply just "Notes".


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

There is a third-party app called "VNotes" that lets you use the iPhone as a voice recorder. For the life of me I don't know why Apple didn't include that themselves, it's SUCH a natural!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Is all this SDK stuff about letting developers into the iphone/touch platform to develop software?

I really hope they do this!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Is all this SDK stuff about letting developers into the iphone/touch platform to develop software?
> 
> I really hope they do this!


Yes it is. Official iPhone apps will start appearing in June. Free or modest charge.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> Is all this SDK stuff about letting developers into the iphone/touch platform to develop software?
> 
> I really hope they do this!


Where have you been? :lmao: 

Go to Apple

Right there on the front page READ IT :heybaby: 

Then click on the video and watch


----------

